# San Diego



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm headed to San Diego State University for this about a month this summer for school. Any suggestions for things to do in the city? I'm especially interested in more obscure, out of the way type places, though reccomendations for the best touristy things are also welcome!


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

My favorites: Best Mexican food, pokeys, downtown e street. Walk the Torrey pines golf course, even if you dont golf, it's amazing. 
On the touristy side: balboa park, zoo, Cabrillo monument, la jolla shores and seal beach.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

OK since you asked for something more obscure, I will suggest a trip to the top of Mt. Helix. It's very near SDSU; and has an exit right off the 8 freeway. You then follow a winding road past some interesting houses to the top. At the top you will find commanding views of east county San Diego, along with a very interesting (nondenominational?) outdoor sanctuary. This weekend there will be sunrise Easter services no doubt. But overall it's a really quiet, interesting place that few people seem to know about.


----------



## microserf (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure what interests you have, but I was out there a few weeks ago, stayed in the Old Town area. Great street in Old Town with about 8 Mexican places, a few others and a great Wine and Cigar bar. Great evening of sitting on the patio with a good cigar and some fine wine watching the folks walk down the main drag.


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

Haven't been there yet. Maybe I can use this thread as future reference. Kind of love the exotic pronunciation of San Diego.


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

Walk the beach and cliffs at Sunset Cliffs. USS Midway tour. Frisbie, picnic, and fun in Balboa park. Many different kinds of asian cuisine in the Convoy area. Apple picking in Julian (an hour outside of SD).


----------

